
Dave Winer: A tech conference where everyone on stage is over 50 - rmason
http://scripting.com/2015/09/16/aTechConferenceWithPerpsective.html
======
michaelpinto
I'd like to actually see a tech conference with people over the age of 50 who
had a breakthrough later in life

